# My Tank



## xxAMIRxx (Jun 6, 2018)

23 gallon - 1x50cm 14w 6500k T5 fluorescent - diy co2


----------



## StarsAndSun (Oct 17, 2019)

Wow, very pretty! What's the plant in the center?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

StarsAndSun said:


> Wow, very pretty! What's the plant in the center?



I'm guessing a Ludwigia species

Bump:


StarsAndSun said:


> Wow, very pretty! What's the plant in the center?



I'm guessing a Ludwigia species


----------

